

Everyone's a cost center but me.  - virmundi
http://talesfromannoyance.blogspot.com/2011/10/everyones-cost-center-but-me.html

======
ytadesse
This article simply repackages the negative comments from DCYAP into an
emotion-laden blog post. Sorry, but the author of DCYAP hit it on the head.

